# Angle reader/finder



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice tool Dan.
I'm sure you're aware, but I'm going to bring it up anyway. Do you first check the table and if it shows a slight error due to the un-level floor or leg levelers, you need to add or subtract that number from the saw blade reading to get a true 90 degrees to the table.
Just wondering if that was included in the instructions.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the good review.

You probably have not had this long enough to know this, but these things are a little hard on batteries. Plan on replacing the battery every 6 months or less. That is not a real problem but it is something people should know.

I think this tool is great for checking the angle on my TS blade and MS blade. I had not heard of using it to get the bevel right in sharpening. Nonetheless, it would do that.

With respect to sharpening chisels and plane irons the issue is not getting the bevel to exactly X degrees. The challenge is being consistent every time you go to sharpen. 24 degrees instead of 25 degrees is just fine as long as you always sharpen to 24 degrees.


----------



## HungryTermite (Jan 19, 2010)

I have this and I like it a lot. I use it on my tablesaw to set the blade angles.

@jim C: it has a reference button. You put it on a surface and hit the button and then put it on another surface and it gives you the angle with respect to the reference surface. It will also tell you the angle with respect to true horizontal but I rarely use it that way since I doubt the floor under my tablesaw is level.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Jim C. You zero out the gauge on the table top, then read the blade angle as it is. You adjust the blade to the table, not against level.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

OK Thanks guys, I was just wondering. I'm still using the precision Starrett square.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Jim- Yes, I did check the table/machine tops first to see if they were level. To my luck they all read level.

Rich- The honing jig that I have came with the measurements for honing at 25 degree for a standard sized plane iron. The main problem I ran into was when honing a secondary bevel and even a 3rd micro bevel. I was doing a secondary bevel at 29 degrees and a third micro bevel at 31 degrees. I think with these bevels its a lot more important to be right on. When I checked the angles with the angle finder I learned that my secondary bevel was like 31 degrees and my micro bevel was like 36 degrees. It made a big difference when I got that fixed.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

If you find yourself replacing batteries often, check out National Deals on Amazon. I usually pay ~$4 per battery locally (at my hardware store). I bought 10 for $4.97 with free shipping from Amazon.
Well worth the price.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nixe review, I use one as well and like it. I have a wixy….


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I love these things.
They work on all kinds of tools too. Even the bandsaw. 
Or the tilt of a scrollsaw or bandsaw table.
Or if you temporally clamp your miter guage pointing up in a vise, set the reference to the bar, you can then set the miter angle. Even to weird ones like 20 degrees.

Steve


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

I received one of these for Christmas. It seems very handy and easy to use.


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, Thanks. I never knew they had such a thing. I saw this, read your review and ordered one.


----------



## xlang74x (May 9, 2010)

I also just purchased the same angle cube. It is nice for certain applications, but as far as squaring up machines, it just can't get the same accuracyand precision of a engineer's square.


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I saw these on sale at Rockler and wondered if I would get enough use out of it.. but you have discovered more ways to make it usefull in the shop.
Thanks for the review.. I will have to add it to my "wish list".

Gator


----------



## ZeroThreeQuarter (Jan 11, 2010)

I got the wixie one from another site that had it on sale for 19.99… i'll have to find the link, hopefully it's still on sale, but this is bar none the best tool if looking for accuracy!!


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

The angle cube takes a 9v battery where the wixey takes a 3.0V CR2032 button battery 
Thats another reason I went with the angle cube…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

that CR2032 button battery is very popular and is available at all Walgreens and other pharmacies. Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

That's not what I was getting at. I know the CR2032 has a long life, TWO CR2032 replaced the 9v in alot of things. this takes One, are you saying it's longer than a 9v


----------



## ZeroThreeQuarter (Jan 11, 2010)

the wixey comes with a space CR2032 battery also. I haven't had mine long, but a friend of mine has had hers a few years and the battery has yet to be an issue. Obviously, just gotta remember to turn it off when done using it.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Specifications: Resolution: 0.1 degrees
Accuracy: +/- 0.1 degrees
Repeatability : +/- 0.1 degrees
Range: +/- 150 degrees
Size: 2 in. x 2 in. x 1.3 in.
Battery: 3.0V CR2032 (Watch Battery)
Auto Shut Off: For extended battery life*

Warranty: 1 year against manufacturing defects
Additional Info: (PDF Format): Use and Care Instructions


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

What a clever use for this gauge!

I have the Wixie and love the thing on the table saw and miter saw but never thought about using it for the chisels and irons. In fact I just came up from the shop after doing a tune up on a new Wood River #4 I picked up over Christmas on sale.

I'm going to try this next time, thanks.


----------

